# Where Venison For The Holidays Comes From



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2013)

So this is where I'm going to get my Venison from to make my Holiday Snack Sticks....  (Redneck Style)















Christmas Lights 004.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 15, 2013


















Christmas Lights 001.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 15, 2013






I also have a bunch of red lights I am going to put on the ground under the one hanging...


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2013)

My neighbor has a couple of those.

Bet I could knock them out with a little .22?

Then my small grinder should work?

Merry Christmas all!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 16, 2013)

Hilarious!!!! Very cute!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL.. thanks y'all....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2013)

Tried to get some in total darkness...  not all that great....














Christmas Lights 2013 008.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 16, 2013



















Christmas Lights 2013 012.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 16, 2013


----------

